# Mango wood



## sharkey07 (Sep 24, 2009)

Has anyone tried to smoke with mango wood? I'm currently in the carribean and it's a little difficult to buy chery, peach and other type of woods available in the US. I'd like to try mango but not sure if it would work. HELP


----------



## zjaybird (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmmm...I honestly have never thought of using Mango wood.  If you would try it on something easy, like a fatty or chicken and it is good, I would be willing to try and send you something from Colorado in exchange for the mango wood.  Let me know how it turns out.....


----------



## fire it up (Sep 24, 2009)

I would make sure to get a definitive answer before trying out the mango, originally I figured it should be safe but then reading more I found that it is a member of the same family as sumac and poison ivy so until you know for sure I would be hesitant about trying it.


----------



## justpassingthru (Sep 24, 2009)

I've never had any problems, it was the only wood I used for the first year of smoking, it was only recently I learned about the poison ivy-oak linage.  All of our lump is locally made and they use mango, so I'm smoking with mango and mango. LOL

Being in the Caribbean you should have lots of exotic woods to chose from, guava, rambutan, etc., the rule of thumb is if it bears fruit you can use it for smoking.

Gene


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm glad there was someone that could help you with your delimma. I would like to have the mango's off the wood if you don't mind the wife goes nuts over Jamacian mangos and does like the ones we get in the states. You need to stop in at Roll Call and intraduce yourself properly please.


----------



## sharkey07 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thx guys for the reply. I made a little more research and saw that a lot of people use mango wood for smoking. I just got a nice piece of wood and will try to smoke with it sometime next week. I'll will let you know.


----------

